
The World's Best Film School Is Free on YouTube - victorvation
https://www.wired.com/story/youtube-film-school/
======
josephpmay
Great article, but misleading title. These YouTube videos do a good job of
teaching armatures (like myself) small details of movie making, but they don’t
come close to a film school education (which itself is far away from getting
experience making films and working under world-class movie makers)

~~~
mentos
Yea I feel like a lot of these break downs of film overanalyze and make too
cerebral the art of movies.. For example when Sam Mendes was filming American
Beauty he said he did not realize the film he was making until they got into
the editing room. From all of the youtube movie break downs you would believe
that everything was intentional and deliberate and you should already know the
movie you are going to make out of the gate instead of discovering and
pivoting along the way

------
l33tbro
While the fast paced editing and tone of these videos are good at seducing the
layperson into the looking under the hood of a popular film, they rarely
venture beyond the last 30 years of Hollywood film-making.

I'd argue that videos like these could actually be kind of destructive to this
new generation of 'content creators', as the narrow and populist gamut of
films covered may give the impression that Darren Aronofsky created the jump
cut and David Fincher was the first to use low-key lighting. That's perfectly
fine for the casual hobbyist who just wants to make their Youtube videos
better, but most great cinema is part of a dialogue with film history and you
really need to dive a bit deeper and develop a personal relationship with the
classics of the form.

------
ottomanbob
Just rushed my way through a BFA from NYU Film. Got more valuable theory and
guidance in my thinking from YouTube than most classes.

But learning to light a scene on 35mm and other nuanced technical work
requires detailed hands on instruction. College also helped me grow thicker
skin and a healthy cynicism. That's about it.

~~~
1337biz
Any other channels on YouTube you can recommend?

------
ralfd
> As of December, Every Frame a Painting is no longer. Ramos and Zhou got busy
> with other work, and couldn't figure out how to keep doing what they wanted
> within the confines of both their channel and YouTube's systems.

Noooooooo!

------
thanatropism
Watch out for the film _Lumière_ , which is reaching theaters worldwide. It's
actually a commented compilation of 108 original reels by the Lumière
brothers, but as an experience is so, so good.

